# Baarack the sheep



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

Baarack the sheep is seen before his thick wool was shorn in Lancefield, Victoria, Australia. The sheep, found wandering wild in an Australian forest, was liberated from years' worth of wool weighing 78 pounds.


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151782
> Baarack the sheep is seen before his thick wool was shorn in Lancefield, Victoria, Australia. The sheep, found wandering wild in an Australian forest, was liberated from years' worth of wool weighing 78 pounds.


OMG that poor animal!!!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2021)

That's what I looked like before the hair salons opened back up last year.....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

hippie


----------



## Keesha (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank goodness someone found it. That poor thing. I was hoping to see an after picture too ..... with a big smile on the sheep’s face.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 25, 2021)

So sheep smile?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> So sheep smile?


They might. I’m pretty sure THAT ONE would.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank goodness someone found it. That poor thing. I was hoping to see an after picture too ..... with a big smile on the sheep’s face.


Here you are, but no big smile


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Here you are, but no big smile
> 
> View attachment 151940


He’s smiling inside in great appreciation.
That’s truly a wonderful thing.
Thanks for showing us this.
Its truly a ‘feel good’ story and we all need more of those. They even put a blankie on him. 
So sweet!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)

78 pounds of wool. He must feel so light and carefree now.


----------

